# Large bale hay vs small bales



## Sneedy (19 July 2010)

Morning All!

Just wondering if there is a clever soul out there that knows roughly how many small bales of hay are in a large rectangular bale of hay (prob about 6ft long?), I appreciate it varies from bale to bale but my friend (who thinks I know these things ) is wanting to know!!!  I've used to search facility and got completely baffled!!!

Thank you


----------



## abbieandfiona (19 July 2010)

Been told by farmer that his bales equals 13 small bales.


----------



## Enfys (19 July 2010)

Our big squares are baled at 600lb, so that's approximately 10 small bales for me.

Your best bet at working it out would be to ask what weight the big bales are and then find out what average weight your small bales are, probably about 12-14 bales.


----------



## maddyb (19 July 2010)

ermmmmm, well the bales we did have were a bit bigger than 6ft but the had around 15-20 small square bales in, however we have justmbaled our hay and they ahev around 14 small square bales to a big square bale, it really depends on how large the bales are but normally the square bales average around 13 small square bales to one big bale


----------



## Sneedy (19 July 2010)

Thanks everyone!! I've told her between 10 and 14


----------

